# GIVEAWAY for 150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 6 probes!



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 20, 2020)

Inkbird Giveaway for the *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer IBT-6XS has ended. *Big thanks for friends who entered! The winner is 

 Burly567
  Please PM me to claim your prize!
* We support 15% amazon code for friends who didn't win, will SAVE you $8.50 ,Don't miss it : ZWU7L422

KEY FEATURES:*
1.150 feet Bluetooth range with 6 probes
2.Rechargeable battery,The battery can last for about 40 hours once fully recharged.
3.3 meat Probes and 1 ambient probe
4.Magnetic Design and Large LED Screen 

*Get more details on amazon* 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07R6H558K







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Morning,hope you and your family are well!
Inkbird would like to offer one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 6 probes IBT-6XS* here!

*Rules:*Please like this post and leave your comment below.The winner is encouraged to share grow process with this bbq thermometer in the Forums.Otherwise you will be disqualified from participating in future giveaways from us.
The winner is randomly picked on* April 24*.
*ＧＯＯＤ　ＬＵＣＫ*


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 20, 2020)

Please!...I'm in! Thank you Inkbird!!


----------



## langmotorsports (Apr 20, 2020)

Looks like a nice unit with some gray features!! Thank you!!


----------



## BigK0410 (Apr 20, 2020)

That would be awesome!  Thanks!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 20, 2020)

Count me in


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Apr 20, 2020)

Im in, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## RichGTS (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm in on this one! Thank you!


----------



## ozzz (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm in. Thank you


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 20, 2020)

I would be ecstatic to share my experiences with this wonderful product if I win!

Please count me in!

Thanks to a great sponsor and product line,

John


----------



## Baconyoulikeapig (Apr 20, 2020)

Please put my name in the hat!


----------



## PanzerOfDoom (Apr 20, 2020)

I’m in.

Ha, just ordered an Inkbird 1HT-1P.  Should be here today.


----------



## LakeErieSMKR (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## AZScott (Apr 20, 2020)

Count me in! Thank you!


----------



## Burly567 (Apr 20, 2020)

I really need a new thermometer, inkbird, thanks!!


----------



## Murray (Apr 20, 2020)

I’m in, thanks


----------



## JCAP (Apr 20, 2020)

I am most definitely in thanks!


----------



## GentlemanJerk (Apr 20, 2020)

I've used my IRF-4S Inkbird for dozens of different cooks in my smoker and they always came out perfect!  I even bought one for my father who needed a new remote thermometer.


----------



## dr k (Apr 20, 2020)

I'll try my luck. Thanks.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 20, 2020)

Please count me in on this great offer Thank you!


----------



## Mizzou_Bill (Apr 20, 2020)

Would love to have this.  Looks like an awesome product.


----------



## rayrayn (Apr 20, 2020)

Just set up my new MES and deciding which thermometer to add.  With 6 probes this is definitely on my options list!

Hows the range hold up when inside?  Anyone using this in a house that has wifi or wireless coverage problems?  (I know its not Wi-Fi but the factors effecting coverage should be similar)


----------



## dr rat (Apr 20, 2020)

In please
Thanks for the chance


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 20, 2020)

rayrayn said:


> Just set up my new MES and deciding which thermometer to add.  With 6 probes this is definitely on my options list!
> 
> Hows the range hold up when inside?  Anyone using this in a house that has wifi or wireless coverage problems?  (I know its not Wi-Fi but the factors effecting coverage should be similar)


Hi the product has been tested before we send to amazon. Up to 150 feet Bluetooth range but the signal can be prevented by the wall barrier or the metal roof.


----------



## johnewalleye (Apr 21, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Morning,hope you and your family are well!
> Inkbird would like to offer one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 6 probes IBT-6XS* here!
> 
> *Rules:*Please like this post and leave your comment below.The winner is encouraged to share grow process with this bbq thermometer in the Forums.Otherwise you will be disqualified from participating in future giveaways from us.
> ...


Count me in Thanks


----------



## Jett (Apr 21, 2020)

Count me in and thank you inkbird


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 21, 2020)

In for this! Thanks Inkbird!


----------



## brettsteverson (Apr 21, 2020)

Would really appreciate a new thermometer. You guys have an unbelievable product from what I've read. Would love to test the theory and spread the word for y'all!


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks for your generosity Inkbird. . .


----------



## Dm76 (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd like to be in on this. Thanks.


----------



## Dave_XDM9 (Apr 22, 2020)

I am in on this one as well. Love to have it.


----------



## shutter198 (Apr 22, 2020)

Please add me to the list as well. Happy to share process with this thermometer!!!


----------



## tropics (Apr 23, 2020)

I'll try again 
Richie
Thank you for being a sponsor


----------



## AnotherSmokerNewb (Apr 23, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Morning,hope you and your family are well!
> Inkbird would like to offer one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 6 probes IBT-6XS* here!
> 
> *Rules:*Please like this post and leave your comment below.The winner is encouraged to share grow process with this bbq thermometer in the Forums.Otherwise you will be disqualified from participating in future giveaways from us.
> ...


I would definitely like to try my luck..as my name indicates I'm a newb and can use all the help I can get. I'd be more than happy to post results, and reviews of my future smoking projects.


----------



## Ricardo's (Apr 23, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Morning,hope you and your family are well!
> Inkbird would like to offer one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 6 probes IBT-6XS* here!
> 
> *Rules:*Please like this post and leave your comment below.The winner is encouraged to share grow process with this bbq thermometer in the Forums.Otherwise you will be disqualified from participating in future giveaways from us.
> ...




Please count me in. Thanks 

 Inkbirdbbq


----------



## pocket aces (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm all in! Love to have it and give reports!


----------



## scrub_oak (Apr 23, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Morning,hope you and your family are well!
> Inkbird would like to offer one free *150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 6 probes IBT-6XS* here!
> 
> *Rules:*Please like this post and leave your comment below.The winner is encouraged to share grow process with this bbq thermometer in the Forums.Otherwise you will be disqualified from participating in future giveaways from us.
> ...


Would love to try this out, especially this graduation season.


----------

